# Knicks vs Lakers: Jan 31, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (14-29)vs Lakers (23-20)*
*Jan 31, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: ESPN, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Taylor/Rose/Q/Steph*
*



































*
*Lakers*
*Mihm/Brown/Odom/Kobe/Smush*







































​


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If Kobe scores decides to beat Wilt's record on our floor, then I will have to submit my resignation from BBBnet and will never watch a Knick game again. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can you say kneecapping? Send Jackie Butler at him.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Is Q really going to start off on Kobe? I assume it'll be him or Crawford but what about Ariza? I recall him having a good game against the Lakers last year and if there's a defender who slows Kobe down, it's the ones with some length like a Prince.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

thekid said:


> Is Q really going to start off on Kobe? I assume it'll be him or Crawford but what about Ariza? I recall him having a good game against the Lakers last year and if there's a defender who slows Kobe down, it's the ones with some length like a Prince.


Ariza is in the dog house, I don't think he will get any playing time in this game. Crawford is a horrible defender, he couldn't even guard a 2 year old.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Two words: Uh-Oh.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kobe gets 40 tops.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think you can cap Kobe.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think you can cap Kobe.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, they just saw a clip of Kobe getting off the bus. Damn....talk about fine.:drool: Sorry.......:angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kobe "I love playing in the Garden, it's the Mecca of basketball." This means...I'm a kick your *** tonight Knick fans. :uhoh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Watch the game guys... its gonna be a good show going on


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Wow, they just saw a clip of Kobe getting off the bus. Damn....talk about fine. Sorry.......


His big head fit out of the bus doors?



> Kobe "I love playing in the Garden, it's the Mecca of basketball." This means...I'm a kick your *** tonight Knick fans.


Yeah pretty much


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

As soon as Quentin shoots the ball he bricks. Come on..why is Larry keep placing him in the starting lineup. At least I don't see Rose big old head in the lineup. Ad/Woods/Curry/Q/Steph got the starting nod.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Come on Tru stick around for this game thread....don't be turning off your computer if we lose by 30.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph with back to back 3's. Steph with the steal and AD with the finish. Lakers call a time out.

18-9 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Odom turns the ball over.....Richardson passes to Curry who is called for the offensive foul. Curry "is" a walking offensive foul.

18-11 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lakers come back and the Knicks call a time out. Knicks only up by 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The refs call that wack late whistle on Richardson. Come on now refs...if you going to call a foul for Kobe do it right on time. Techincal foul on Richardson, and I can't blame him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kwame blocks Steph and Kobe is awarded with an ally oop. 

26-22 Lakers.

LB can I see the rookies please?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks falling apart again....Crawford bum behind fouls Kobe behind the 3 point line. Way to go kid.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think the knicks are playing the worst ive ever seen my entire life. i never seen such bricklaying. its like theyve never played together before

Kobe has a nice tendency of shooting awkwardly to make it look like he got hit.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

These two teams need to find their way to the Finals somehow


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> i think the knicks are playing the worst ive ever seen my entire life. i never seen such bricklaying. its like theyve never played together before
> 
> Kobe has a nice tendency of shooting awkwardly to make it look like he got hit.


I think this has been one of the worst Knick season so far in my lifetime. It's crazy how bad we look.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Kobe slaps a 3 in Richardson's lip. He has 19 points so far. Time out Knicks

Lakers up by 15 after a 12-2 run. Knick fans booing but that won't stop a thing. We stink!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This about to be a repeat of the Hawks game yesterday


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Come on Tru stick around for this game thread....don't be turning off your computer if we lose by 30.


Not even watching the game anymore.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

there is way too much talk about kobe from the knicks broadcasters.

i think the knicks are playing decent defense , but they cant hit the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kobe has more than twice as many FT's as the entire Knicks team. What the hell?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Kobe has more than twice as many FT's as the entire Knicks team. What the hell?



the lakers on the whole are just more aggresive , but kobe has gotten a couple of calls he shouldn't have


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> the lakers on the whole are just more aggresive , but kobe has gotten a couple of calls he shouldn't have


You can say that again. BTW..anyone seen Crawford's game? Can someone check the trash can.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm expecting the refs to ask Kobe for autographs...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm expecting the refs to ask Kobe for autographs...


:rofl:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Larry Brown got ejected..tired of watching this debacle. Can't blame you LB...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Larry Brown got ejected..tired of watching this debacle. Can't blame you LB...


He's lucky. _I_ had to actually exert effort and change the channel. Honestly, what is he thinking these days? Mihm is trashing Curry, Rose has more minutes than Lee, and Antonio Davis has done little down low in his 15 minutes. Ugh.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> He's lucky. _I_ had to actually exert effort and change the channel. Honestly, what is he thinking these days? Mihm is trashing Curry, Rose has more minutes than Lee, and Antonio Davis has done little down low in his 15 minutes. Ugh.


I haven't seen Lee's toes touch the hardwood the entire game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Allegedly he got a minute.... Brown's rotations defy all logic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

If I was James Dolan I would fire an executive just for the hell of it. This is how he is spending his money, watching ball players play like a bunch of scrubs. 

::whispers:: Fire Zeke!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

....except he's James Dolan, patron saint of executive mismanagement... waaa


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lakers have a lot of young kids...I didn't really notice it until now. Very athletic kids at that....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damn...fans chanting MVP in the Garden. That's crazy!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I _hope _ that's because they saw Willis Reed.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #542582; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>LOS ANGELES LAKERS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kwame Brown, FC</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Lamar Odom, SF</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Mihm, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kobe Bryant, SG</TD><TD>34</TD><TD>7-17</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>23-26</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>40</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Smush Parker, PG</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Cook, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Sasha Vujacic, G</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Devean George, SF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luke Walton, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andrew Bynum, C</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Devin Green, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Von Wafer, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*39-68*</TD><TD>*9-16*</TD><TD>*43-58*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*46*</TD><TD>*22*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*20*</TD><TD>*130*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*57.4%*</TD><TD>*56.3%*</TD><TD>*74.1%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 14 (17)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>6-13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>5-12</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>3-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*36-86*</TD><TD>*5-16*</TD><TD>*20-24*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*35*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*0*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*97*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41.9%*</TD><TD>*31.3%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 13 (16)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* 1 NEWYORK ( A Davis 1 )
*Technicals:* 5 NEWYORK ( Q Richardson 1, B Brown 1, C Frye 1 ) LALAKERS ( C Mihm 1, B Brown 1 )
*Officials:* Monty Mccutchen , Orlandis Poole , Steve Javie 
*Attendance:* 19,763
*Time:* 02:21<!--end leftcol --><!-- end this div -->


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I _hope _that's because they saw Willis Reed.


 
Nope....they stood up and said MVP! MVP! Kobe got up and started waving like he was at home and what not.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

At least every Knick scored...


Seriously, Mihm and Bynum combine for 30!?! Surreal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Nope....they stood up and said MVP! MVP! Kobe got up and started waving like he was at home and what not.


I know.....sniff....I was just trying to dream


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic, what do you think about Phil letting Kobe stay in the game just to get 40? Even though they had comfortable lead.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Two words: bush league. Things you don't do if you have class.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah every basket kobe made about all of the crowd would cheer him......guess they need something to cheer about.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah every basket kobe made about all of the crowd would cheer him......guess they need something to cheer about.


I notice over the years, Knick fans appear to show a lot of love to Kobe.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

One question: Why? Why are we losing like this after almost convincing ourselves that we could challenge any team during our winning streak?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chinatownballer said:


> One question: Why? Why are we losing like this after almost convincing ourselves that we could challenge any team during our winning streak?


China these guys are a bunch of certified quitters. My main concerned is making a push for the remaining of the season so the draft pick that we give the Bulls won't crack the top 5. This season is tanked......bunch of gutless, heartless, clowns wearing the orange and blue.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Kitty said:


> they stood up and said MVP! MVP! Kobe got up and started waving like he was at home and what not.



I know you guys lost, and everything, but that's absolutly pathetic...

Sorry about the game, I feel your pain though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man,those people chanting mvp just make the rest of the knick fans look bad. thats very disrespectul...i dont care if they lost, i wouldnt care even if it was 120 - 0....thats retarded.... n its gonna be on sportscenter n ****


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That MVP chant shocked the hell outta me. Back in the days "real" Knick fans wouldn't put up with that crap. Especially in the 400 section where we affectingly call Blue Heaven. Someone would have been punched in the jaw rooting for an opposing player on another team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Two words: bush league. Things you don't do if you have class.


What do the Knicks know about class?

Antonio Davis almost throws the ball into the stands...

Eddy Curry tries to stare down Chris Mihm...

Antonio Davis tackles Kobe Bryant...

Larry Brown gets ejected...

Channing Frye tackles Smush Parker...

Maybe you don't know this about the Lakers, but this team loses big leads on a REGULAR BASIS. All Lakers fans, having watched this team for the past two years, were praying that Kobe played some of the 4th Q. You might look at 25 points and think that the game was over heading into the 4th Q...that certainly wasn't the way the Lakers' coaches were thinking of it...

Don't you remember what happened in NY a few years ago? The Lakers had like a 30pt lead and the Knicks came back and almost won.

We took him out with 6 minutes left...nothing bush league about it. [STRIKE]The only "bush league" displayed in this game was that of the Knicks' players.[/STRIKE]

*If you want to poke fun at the opposing team, do it on your own board. When you post on this one, your posting style need to change, other wise it will be called baiting. Of course you know that already being a former mod. *

*-Kitty*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What do the Knicks know about class?
> 
> Antonio Davis almost throws the ball into the stands...
> 
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth.

We always give up big leagues. ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What do the Knicks know about class?
> 
> Antonio Davis almost throws the ball into the stands...
> 
> ...


The standard response to a huge lead is to sit your starters, and then reinsert them into the game if the lead drops to whatever number the coach feels is too little to ensure the win. You don't keep your stars in. 

As for classiness, I made no assertations about anyone else being classy, but merely noted that keeping in your superstar is not a classy move. No matter who does it.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Two words: bush league. Things you don't do if you have class.


hmmm... wasn't this your previous quote about Kobe? Just wondering.



> Can you say kneecapping? Send Jackie Butler at him.


 
[STRIKE]Who's calling who bush league *******! The only thing bush league, well besides all the things listed by Damian above, is the current state of the New York Knicks. As a Lakers fan, it's great to see. As an NBA fan, it's terrible to see.[/STRIKE] 



> Can you say kneecapping? Send Jackie Butler at him.


If you want to talk kneecapping, maybe you're going about it all wrong. Forget Jackie Butler and forget about Kobe. You should be sending Tanya Harding after Isiah, that's the only thing that's gonna help this sorry franchise.

Werd.

P.S. - I see some of you posting about our young guys, y'all like our boy Bynum now don't you? He's gonna be a MONSTER! 

Werd again.

*Watch the mask cursing and if you bait again you may be getting a little vacation from the Matrix. If you want to poke fun at the opposing team, do it on your own board. *

*-Kitty*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

You are correct to note my joke.

As far as Isaiah goes... see Dolan's (mis)managment style on that one... ugh


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Next time put Robinson on Bynum he has some hart atleast. How can you let 18 year rookie abuse you like that, oh damn I am talking about Curry :curse:


----------

